# The chat room



## Tyjax (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone ever in the chat room besides me..  Grr


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think the chatroom works - I tried it a few times and only ever saw me - which lead me to think its dead


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 29, 2008)

i am there now pop in and lets see


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like to report that chat works!
Though the link from the main menu bar of the forum appears missing - but its there on the main portal page:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/

COME ON PEOPLE - join us!


----------



## matt-l (Jul 30, 2008)

Every time i go in there, noone else is in.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to use it but messenger is far far far far far far far far far far better


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

yah but then you have to turn messenger on - and then you have to answer e-mails - and then deal with things


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 30, 2008)

Pfff. Overread is avoiding life...


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

Its called student grade procrastination


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 30, 2008)

a lot of us used to spend a lot of time there, but I haven't been in months...


----------



## flygning (Jul 30, 2008)

It appears that it doesn't work with firefox.  Boo.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 30, 2008)

Chiller and I tried it one time, so we could talk to ourselves, but it has not worked since.


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

where are you all?
layball:layball:layball:


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

Overread said:


> where are you all?
> layball:layball:layball:




i can ask the same thing!! layball:layball:layball:


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

I am about shift a small mountain of dead plants -


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

Burn em! get rid of them quick and easy


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

that is the intent - but unless I want to burn the garden and the house at the same time they need to be moved (and since the house holds my camera and computer I am not inclined to want to burn it )


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

I see...The garden needs some fire in it's life  burn em there !


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 31, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Chiller and I tried it one time, so we could talk to ourselves, but it has not worked since.



Lies!  I know you've talked to _people_ in there.  (Or at least what passes for people around here  )


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

Overread said:


> where are you all?
> layball:layball:layball:


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Lies!  I know you've talked to _people_ in there.  (Or at least what passes for people around here  )




 Such great memories right there, Joe!!!!  Thanks for posting it!   I've always loved that shot!


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

there is like 5 people in there - all at once 
it feels chatty


----------



## matt-l (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone join!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

flygning said:


> It appears that it doesn't work with firefox.  Boo.



Does so...


----------



## flygning (Jul 31, 2008)

> [SIZE=-1]Jpilot jIRC applet only support Netscape4.0, IE4.0 or above.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 31, 2008)

well it used to work with firefox 2, maybe it doesn't work with 3???

I'll see if it works for me


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 31, 2008)

I need plugins and cant be bothered to download them at the moment


----------



## flygning (Jul 31, 2008)

I had Firefox 2 when I tried it the first time, and Firefox 3 just now when I tried again.  Very sad....must find other ways to waste time during class....


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 31, 2008)

Common.. it's a party in there


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine hangs when it tries to connect, in both IE6 and FF


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine's working fine in Firefox 3 - it needed a Java update, but it took all of 2 secs or something.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2008)

My Java is up to date. Still nothing in FF3. I'm getting this in the Java console:


JPilot jIRC applet version 2.8.4, Reg v3
http://www.jpilot.com
Detected docbase=www.thephotoforum.com
Licensehost=thephotoforum.com
Failed to start Ident daemon or it has already running.
Exception in thread "IRC Protocal Engine Thread" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission irc.freenode.net resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getByName(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.InetSocketAddress.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at f.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at x.j(Unknown Source)
	at x.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2008)

come to IE7 Alpha


----------



## flygning (Jul 31, 2008)

It didn't say anything about a Java update, but I went to the site and downloaded the most up to date version.  Still getting the same thing.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2008)

Aside from the fact that I hate IE, there's no reason it shouldn't work in IE6


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Mine's working fine in Firefox 3 - it needed a Java update, but it took all of 2 secs or something.


Ditto.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 31, 2008)

Anti...you were in chat?  come back!


----------



## Corry (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright, JUST for you guys, I got into the chatroom just now.  I have a tendency to just stay logged in all the time even though I'm not always there, so if I'm there and I don't answer you, I"m not being stuck up.


----------



## Overread (Aug 3, 2008)

Overread said:


> where are you all?
> layball:layball:layball:


 layball:layball:layball:


----------



## matt-l (Aug 5, 2008)

Overread said:


> layball:layball:layball:



layball:layball:layball:


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2008)

matt-l said:


> layball:layball:layball:


 
layball:layball:layball:
layball:layball:layball:
layball:layball:layball:
layball:layball:layball:

aint no way that little squad is scaring my army


----------



## matt-l (Aug 5, 2008)

oh yeah?













now what!


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2008)

Unleash the Rabbit of Caerbannog!

:albino:


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

Chat still doesn't work for me


----------



## matt-l (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Chat still doesn't work for me



What browser are you using?


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2008)

is your java updated?
it works fine for me in (IE7)


----------



## matt-l (Aug 5, 2008)

works for me, im using Flock.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

FF3, fully updated Java. Didn't work in FF2 either.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

Still getting the same JChat error in the Java console.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what I see.








Just sits there...............


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ Ditto. That's what I get too (on my work computer. I'm able to access from home)


----------



## MissMia (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I'm in there all by myself!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

I get that same error.


----------



## kalmkidd (Aug 6, 2008)

where is it lol.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 6, 2008)

Here ya go: http://www.thephotoforum.com/chat/chat1.html


----------



## kalmkidd (Aug 6, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Here ya go: http://www.thephotoforum.com/chat/chat1.html


u gonna come chat with me lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 7, 2008)

how come corry and joe sit in the chat room all day?


----------



## Corry (Aug 7, 2008)

We always did in the good ol' days. 

 The difference is, Joe is probably sorta online cuz he has chat open at work, and I have chat open at home, but I'm at work.  

Also, I don't know if it's still happening, but sometimes if there's not a channel operator in there (which both Joe and I are), people get kicked back out of the chat room.  So, we just got used to being logged in all the time.


----------



## Overread (Aug 7, 2008)

because their sceensavers are hypnotic - one look and they are out for the count for hours


eeeeeep she is here - might be time for me to hide
unless crimes have been hidden inposts!


----------



## matt-l (Aug 7, 2008)

JOIN ME im lonely in here


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok I'm in. 

Who woulda thought. Works in Opera but not FF3 or IE6. Wierd.


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 7, 2008)

is it everything you thought it would be?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

It used to work for me back in the day, and then stopped for about a year and a half. lol.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 7, 2008)

Just my luck. I finally get into the chat room and there's nobody there. 

LAME.


----------



## ferny (Aug 8, 2008)

It's just Corry and me. I don't like it, I'm scared.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2008)

I can tell you were scared, ferny. You left.
So I saw Corry fully asleep in the chat room and tiptoed back out again, too.


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 8, 2008)

ill wait in here until others come in to chat with me


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 8, 2008)

I think I have signed in, but I'm not sure


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 8, 2008)

are you me?


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 8, 2008)

am i you?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

Who am I?


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 8, 2008)

youre imprisoned


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

True! That is why I cannot get into the chat room ...


----------



## ferny (Aug 9, 2008)

We've lost andyspiffybethprophet and I'm all alone.


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 11, 2008)

why did it sign me in as beth626?


----------

